
The Pets’ War: On Hilda Kean’s “The Great Cat and Dog Massacre” - lermontov
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/the-pets-war-on-hilda-keans-the-great-cat-and-dog-massacre/
======
Shivetya
Since I could not load the OP link I read the NYT review
([https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/21/books/review/great-cat-
an...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/21/books/review/great-cat-and-dog-
massacre-hilda-kean.html?_r=0)) . What an interesting phenomenon, has it ever
been truly explained? Was this purely a form of compassion by some of those
who gave up pets? Surely someone important influenced this decision, an off
hand comment or such?

------
asciimo
I sometimes think about what I would do if I were instructed to abandon a
companion animal. For example, in an evacuation. I like to think that I
wouldn't, and that I'd either socially engineer the situation or find some
creative way to keep the entire family safe. I hope to never be in that
position.

~~~
leesalminen
I've long wanted to build a National Shelter System[0] for pets.

At Gingr[1], we work with hundreds of kennels every day. Many of which have
expressed interest in participating in such a program, but feel as though some
oversight from a govt agency would be needed.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Shelter_System](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Shelter_System)

[1] www.gingrapp.com

